# how to play .a5r ??



## arnold (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi everybody,
                      can you tell me, how to play the file with extension .a5r ?i have a CD, which has these files with most of the CD's memory space and plenty of other text file within it.
now, when i tried to copy the file in my hard drive, i cannot autoplay it.and i do not have the CD now.

can anyone please tell me, is there any way to get back the autoplaying function of the CD ? or at least to play those .a5r file ?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2005)

if u do a simple google search 4 ".a5r extension" u will find that it is a macromedia authorware extension...c if this helps u:
*www.macromedia.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_14067


----------



## arnold (Feb 1, 2005)

*help please !!!!!*

Nemesis, i understand that it is a macromedia authorewire extension,but please tell me how to play it . which is the software that i should use to open the file in a user friendly way ??


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2005)

well dude....i tried hunting on google but couldnt really find something that would play the files...did u go 2 that link??? mebbe u might find what u r lookin 4 if u spend some time with google....no offence....but that is the best way....


----------

